# Is Muay Thai really what people say it is?



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

I wanted to know if Muay Thai is really what people make it out to be.  Because when I think of Muay Thai, I think of a guy w/ a long ponytail, cut body, thai shorts & huge developed shins.  Now, what I am wondering, is that sort of what it is like?  I am sure I have strayed off from the truth a bit, any opinions on this?  All info is appreciated.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 25, 2004)

Some of them look like that I suppose. Can you rephrase your question? I doubt that you are asking what MT fighters PHYSICALLY look like--all kinds of people do it.


----------

